

What debugging ought to feel like (video) - nearestneighbor
http://www.guba.com/watch/3000054867/

======
herdrick
Please note that this is from 2004 and the configuration stuff is way out of
date. You should probably just start at 7:30.

------
tsally
In case you'd like to play it offline:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/223699/slime.flv.zip>

~~~
munchhausen
You can also get it here: <http://common-
lisp.net/project/movies/movies/slime.mov>

------
asciilifeform
No, this:

<http://tinyurl.com/ylfqp37>

is what debugging ought to feel like.

SLIME is a cheap imitation.

------
goof
I had a brief fling with Common Lisp a few years ago and I definitely miss
Slime. I wish other language implementations would provide a networked repl
and tight emacs integration. Neither of the Schemes I use (plt, gambit) work
with Slime and Clojure's Slime integration had some annoying issues when I
last checked about 6 months ago.

~~~
nearestneighbor
People might tell you that it works "great" (I've heard this numerous times),
but it turns out they mean it in a very limited sense:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/aa9zf/why_i_cho...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/aa9zf/why_i_chose_common_lisp_over_python_ruby_and/c0gmdw7)

~~~
jrockway
Yeah, I always suspected this. I never found any langauge other than Common
Lisp to be very good with Slime. CL itself, however, tends to be excellent.

I am writing a similar integration layer for Perl, but decided not to reuse
the Swank protocol. The Emacs side is just not quite flexible enough.

------
tedunangst
If I have to tunnel my debug traffic over ssh, wouldn't it be easier to just
ssh to the machine and run a local debugger?

[Sorry, only skimmed through video, but that wasn't explained in at least the
first 10 minutes.]

~~~
mahmud
Slime allows you to code live on one machine while using another completely.
Like Mac OS X controls better? fine, use a native Emacs and just tunnel to a
remote Lisp session on NetBSD or Win32 :-)

------
jodrellblank
It looks like it could be a video from Xerox PARC in 1968. Well integrated and
useful and current and old and clunky - what steampunk would look like if it
was software.

(Why didn't he ' '.join(map(char-to-morse, string))? He had to download a
string split library?)

(DEFUN COINCIDENCE-THAT-CL-STANDS-FOR-BOTH-COMMON-LISP-AND-CAPS-LOCKP (...))

